# UniqueGeeks.Net Offline NDS Save Converter Update



## evandixon (Jul 31, 2011)

The Offline NDS Save Converter has been updated to v2.5, now supporting simple batch conversion, and the ability for other developers to add their own save file formats in either VB.Net or C#.Net. Details included in download.
[/p]



			
				 Changelog said:
			
		

> v2.5:
> -Added simple batch conversion (advanced options possibly comming soon)
> -Added plugin function, so 3rd party developers can add their own save file formats
> -Lots of internal changes






Source



Download Page



File Trip Mirror


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

This is actually a pretty useful converter, considering now that so many users have different variations of Nintendo DS versions.

Good job! I will keep my eye on this.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 31, 2011)

^ - Copy-paste fail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And UG, you can try using XNA Resource Editor or whatever to change the title window string.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ^ - Copy-paste fail?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't completely sure what you meant there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't copy and paste the comment I made. I completely made it with my hands(figure-of-speech).


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2011)

With this plugin functionality, do you foresee your tool being useful for when the 3DS gets cracked?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great work!
I usually use shunyweb if I need anything converted. Just old habbit lol.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Props to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 who kept me from accidentally double-posting.



			
				RoyalCardMan said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the quote in your first post.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> With this plugin functionality, do you foresee your tool being useful for when the 3DS gets cracked?


That is the question that is most common these days now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: WTF? I did not see that coming. I will edit that. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## evandixon (Jul 31, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> And UG, you can try using XNA Resource Editor or whatever to change the title window string.
> I quickly recompiled it and reuploaded it.  Now marked as v2.5.1.  (But wait, now the screenshot is outdated... NOOOOO!!!!)
> 
> QUOTE(TehSkull @ Jul 31 2011, 01:45 PM) With this plugin functionality, do you foresee your tool being useful for when the 3DS gets cracked?


I'm not entirely sure what you mean.  We can already backup 3DS save files.

But yes.  Perhaps with some minor adjustments it will no longer be branded the *NDS* Save Converter, where anyone can develop code for it to convert ANY save file type (within the same technology; no PSP saves converted to NDS formats).  I'll see if I can get on that.


----------



## notmeanymore (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't overwork yourself for a dead market though. I completely forgot that the 3DS's save format is the same as the DS's.


----------



## RoyalCardMan (Jul 31, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Don't overwork yourself for a dead market though. I completely forgot that the 3DS's save format is the same as the DS's.



Way to go for trying to over work the guy.


----------



## evandixon (Aug 1, 2011)

It's not entirely dead.
Plenty of people still use it for converting to and from the Action Replay formats.
Some probably use it for DeSmuMe conversions.


----------



## notmeanymore (Aug 1, 2011)

By dead market I was referring to the PSP, and any other handhelds you may have had in mind.

Believe me, I do conversions like this more frequently than I'd like, and your tool is very helpful in these conversions.

Wish I could remember what conversion gave me a lot of trouble though. Hmm.


----------



## CowCat55 (May 15, 2020)

i know this was made 9 years ago but do you still have the file?


----------

